# Engine oil pressure light



## sanjaybala (Sep 8, 2004)

I have a 95 alty. When I started my car today, I noticed the oil pressure light stayed lit for a few secs longer than it usually does and went off. I idled it for just under 2 mins(as I was in a hurry) and started driving. Noticed that the light flickered on and off. I didnt want to screw up the engine, so I stopped and let the engine idle for a full 10 mins in Park. When I drove again, the light did not come back on. The car drove fine.
I wanted to know if the cold weather(we were at subzero temp last night) & my lack of warming the engine could have caused the oil pressure light to flicker. My car also gave a jerk when I started from Drive initially and ran high. I havent had this problem before and I changed oil only about 1k miles back.

Thanks for your inputs,
Sanjay.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Double check the oil level and then climb under to inspect the connection to the sending unit by the oil filter.


----------

